# ENFJ or INFJ



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

I am usually posting about my confusion as an INFP or INFJ

but I KNOW I am not an INFP.

what I am now confused about is am I an ENFJ or INFJ
I got an ENFJ result as my strongest function when I took the best fit test.
it is a site that silo usually uses...

anyway... wondering about my two functions of Ni and Fe...
after finally reading about them and thinking... well those sound like me...
so I guess they are... sorta way of determining things...

ponit is.. I am confused again... but it is a good confused... like I have stayed up all frickin night reading through articles in this particular forum "what is my personality type" just because I am doubting...

I have really sifted through all the information I think is out there...
and still am just confused...

I can entertain myself but I crave people and get excited when I see friends.

I usually score a 50/50 more or less in test results... and have been an active INFJ member of this forum for a while... but... maybe I am not... I really could be an ENFJ I feel...

help please....

I want advice from everyone but I have found Grey, Alice and Wonderland, and Silo could give me some really great advice...
ok... that sentence had the worst grammer ever but it is three in the morning and I have been up all night online reading and being a crackhead(without the crack of course)

but seriously... I am wiggin on this one... both types sound like me... like a combination... and I have never related to ENFJ before entirely but tonight on best fit it sounded so similar...
but so did INFJ.

so basically I am just a total cluster-turd of confusion right now... I should probablly sleep actually. lol.
cause now I am delerious too!!!!!


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

also...

if this helps... my strongest functions were Fe
then Ni

weakest was 
Fi
Si
and Te

so that means????
lol


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

It seems like you're going off the results of a test to figure out your functions - I would suggest going against what the test tells you, as it's usually misleading. What matters here is what is natural to you, not what you prefer or even what you loathe. Ni and Fe may sound like you, and I can see where this may be confusing: your other functions may be developing at this time, and this can give additional confusion, as we tend to rely strongly on our top two functions most of the time (and using our other functions may give us a new perspective on our old friends the dominant and supportive).

Judging introversion vs. extroversion can be one of the hardest things to do in the system, besides deciding intuitive vs. sensor. None of us are truly party-hard, always ready to go extroverts, or even constantly-drained, always a mood killer introverts. Even introverts feel energized by their friends, and extroverts even feel drained after some time. The point, however, is the lasting effect. You probably won't want to consider situations with people you don't like or things you don't like - that can trick you into believing you're a certain way. Instead, I would suggest you try to focus on situations you've truly enjoyed, and consider how you've felt after some hours. Introverts tend to feel moreso drained and ready to call it off, even if they're having fun, and extroverts tend to still be running on the energy gained from the interaction.

Not to make a long post even longer, but have you considered studying inferior functions? That's where the ENFJ and INFJ differ - ENFJs are least comfortable with Ti, and INFJs with Se. Even if you've developed it unnaturally over time due to adaptation, it should still be clear.


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

Grey said:


> It seems like you're going off the results of a test to figure out your functions - I would suggest going against what the test tells you, as it's usually misleading. What matters here is what is natural to you, not what you prefer or even what you loathe. Ni and Fe may sound like you, and I can see where this may be confusing: your other functions may be developing at this time, and this can give additional confusion, as we tend to rely strongly on our top two functions most of the time (and using our other functions may give us a new perspective on our old friends the dominant and supportive).
> 
> Judging introversion vs. extroversion can be one of the hardest things to do in the system, besides deciding intuitive vs. sensor. None of us are truly party-hard, always ready to go extroverts, or even constantly-drained, always a mood killer introverts. Even introverts feel energized by their friends, and extroverts even feel drained after some time. The point, however, is the lasting effect. You probably won't want to consider situations with people you don't like or things you don't like - that can trick you into believing you're a certain way. Instead, I would suggest you try to focus on situations you've truly enjoyed, and consider how you've felt after some hours. Introverts tend to feel moreso drained and ready to call it off, even if they're having fun, and extroverts tend to still be running on the energy gained from the interaction.
> 
> Not to make a long post even longer, but have you considered studying inferior functions? That's where the ENFJ and INFJ differ - ENFJs are least comfortable with Ti, and INFJs with Se. Even if you've developed it unnaturally over time due to adaptation, it should still be clear.



I think I will also look into the last part of what you said... but focus on my weakest function that I possessed as a child...

see what I get... before the adaption... I think I remember myself pretty accuratly.

thank you again grey for the help... the forum wouldn't be without your help... we would all be running around confused off our butts about what type we all are. lol.


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

How old are you?
Although type personalities are ideally 'fixed' - it's a loose term.
Many people go through apparent 'changes' in late teens early twenties. This settles out over time. 
The first few tests I did I was INFJ... (21ish)
Then I met someone and went through this wishy-washy lovey-dovey, 'peace upon the whole universe' phase (right about the time we were studying TYPE's for uni) I came out as an INFP... (23ish) 
Then when the relationship fell through in a bad way, I swan in the other direction, INTJ (23ish)
I forgot about TYPE's for a couple of years but low and behold I'm back to my INFJ badself. ...and I did a HEAP of different versions of the TYPE tests, just to make sure... all INFJ... oh, and I'm not telling you my age this time :wink:


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

ShadowPlay said:


> How old are you?
> Although type personalities are ideally 'fixed' - it's a loose term.
> Many people go through apparent 'changes' in late teens early twenties. This settles out over time.
> The first few tests I did I was INFJ... (21ish)
> ...


your... 72!

I think i just don't feel psychic... so how can I be this type?

I am intuitive but only sometimes...
like a flickering light.

but.I know I am an NF
with strong abstract thinking abilities.

I just never feel like a true core introvert.
my dad is an INTP and he spends all his time alone where I need to see people or I get kinda cranky...

I am actually 21.
I have four months until I am twenty two.

life has been hard... knowing my type i thought would help me out...

see when I was a kid... like elementary school, i tried to make friends like everyone else...and remember doing activities with other kids but always bein gleft behind or left out.
I understood, because in elementary school kids are really mean, that kids enjoyed fighting, i went behind both sides of the boys and the girls and got them mad at each other to start a fight...

I also got picked on a lot. was told when i was ten that I was having cyber sex online with a guy and I didn't even know what that meant.all I knew is it was bad. I just remember many upon many other children laughing at me.
and I also remember once I started crying they all stopped laughing and said they were sorry.
thats when i learned crying worked.

as a baby I never cried... maybe I didn't really understand how to express my emotions at first but I picked it up...

this story for myself... leads me to believe I am an INFJ
plus Hollygollighties old posts about the types as children... I was that INFJ child described.
I also found out most other INFJ's never cried as kids and were very calm babies who really could just be put anywhere and adapt.


----------



## Nobleheart (Jun 9, 2010)

GreenCoyote said:


> I also found out most other INFJ's never cried as kids and were very calm babies who really could just be put anywhere and adapt.


Huh.

I thought I was pretty unique in the fact that I didn't cry as a baby for a very long time, not even when the doctor slapped me to get me breathing. I just looked at him like "Why did you do that?"

In fact, I've always had trouble crying, even when I need to.

Huh. 

Now I have to go ponder this.


----------

